# 9-day trail ride



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive never gone but it sounds like it would be a good vacation!!!! how do you do it? camp in a different spot every night or go back to like "home base"? I would be scared that if I tied April out over night se would run away...lol


----------



## Lamb1612 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, we have the same camp every year. We go over two weeks in advance for what they call "clean up weekend" and mow the grass, pick up sticks etc. Then on the last weekend of July the fun starts. We ride in some of the prettiest country you've ever seen. Me and my dad play music, so we go to other peoples camps we know and its a whole new experience every night. We


----------



## Lamb1612 (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry, ran out of room.lol. We have a set of panels that we set up as a pen so we don't have to tie up every night. There's usually about 2500 people there every year and it is one of the best times you can have. Better make sure your horse is in shape though, cause you'll put a bunch of miles in on him.


----------



## readingteacher (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been going to the 9-Day for more years than I care to admit. It is addicting. Are you a member of one of the saddle clubs associated with the 9-Day?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I live in the area but have never been.


----------



## Hartzel Black (Jul 11, 2009)

I started going in the 50's and have not missed very many rides. Will be there this year from Texas....


----------



## badtimedoc (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been goin since I was 2. 13 years ago my mom and stepdad and I began going. Now, there are two more little kids, a bigger alcohol intake, and only 3 less horses. This will be the first year we have purposely not stayed all 9 days. (with the exception of last year, [horse/alcohol incident]) I have so much fun. I have very few friends there. But not having enough horses for the whole family leaves me stuck riding around camp. This year I will own my own one day band. I'm so upset about it. It is such a fun place for kids and adults. I bring my dog and she gets to walk with me when I go around the camp. It is very big. This year, I know alot of people who are skipping out because of the raised prices. But I agree with the raise. Anything else.....? Well, there is a snowcone place (we kids love), usually 3 dances with good music and a big dancefloor, cowboychurch, tack set-ups everywhere, some stands with food up by arena, a tack sale, a show, an auction, a trail competition and arena "obsticle" competition for all ages. It is so much fun! I recomond it for anybody who doesnt mind rain on at least one day of camping, hot weather, and dusty roads. Oh yea, and LOTS of horses.


----------

